# Ceiling fan remote issues



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Are ceiling fan remote kits not created equal? Here's the deal:

Have 2 ceiling fans, one is a Hunter, the other Turn Of The Century. Both came with remote kits, but the Hunter's remote was only for on or off and you had to pull the chain to change speeds. 

Since the Hunter is in the bedroom where control of the fan speed from the bed would be nice and the other fan is in a seldom used room, I decided to swap out the remote systems between the 2 fans. Pretty simple stuff, they both have hot & neutral in, hot & neutral out. This was about a week ago and both fans operated just fine.

Today I walk in the bedroom and the fan is running. I didn't turn it on, and neither did my girlfriend so it had to have gone on by itself, and the fan was not responding very well to the remote to turn it off or change speeds as the buttons had to be pressed several times. The battery in the remote is fine. We left the house and came back several hours later to find the fan running again.

What could be the reason that this remote control is suddenly receiving false signals and not responding well to the remote, especially since it worked fine for the first week?

Thanks


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Crazy as it might sound, it might be getting signals from some other RF device in the nearby area. Check if the remote & receiver have DIP switches that can be changed. Might be a solution.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't necessarily sound strange but can any other remote in the house trigger the fan if no buttons are pressed? This all happened while we were gone and the only remote that was operated was the garage door opener, which I just checked and it doesn't set off the fan.

I also tested the TV, DVD & DVR remotes and those do not affect the fan either. :confused1:


----------



## AfterDinner (Jun 6, 2011)

It could also be a bad remote unit. The remote unit may not be getting a signal at all, and it is just turning the fan on and off for no reason.

-Dan


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

AfterDinner said:


> It could also be a bad remote unit. The remote unit may not be getting a signal at all, and it is just turning the fan on and off for no reason.


That's what I'm thinking may have happened. The fan is under warranty but since I popped the remote into another fan that may have voided the warranty, not that they would have to know that :no:

Looks like there is no contact for the manufacturer. They seem to be a Menards exclusive brand. I suppose I can first try changing the dip switches on the receiver and transmitter and see if that helps. Every time I have to open up the fan it means removing the mattress and box spring from a king size bed to get a ladder in there....$#%^@...no fun 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Richo said:


> That's what I'm thinking may have happened. The fan is under warranty but since I popped the remote into another fan that may have voided the warranty, not that they would have to know that :no:


Know what?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Richo said:


> Looks like there is no contact for the manufacturer. They seem to be a Menards exclusive brand. I suppose I can first try changing the dip switches on the receiver and transmitter and see if that helps. Every time I have to open up the fan it means removing the mattress and box spring from a king size bed to get a ladder in there....$#%^@...no fun
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


I too have a fan in my bedroom from Menards. I had a different problem....one day the remote just wouldn't turn it on, off, nothing. I opened the battery compartment and found the DIP switches by the battery. Then I had to open the canopy on the fan and get the receiver out and match the DIP's between the two. I think the remote must have gotten 'jarred' a bit and one of the switchs moved, and no longer matched the receivers. I was also lucky I didn't have to move my king-size...I can just stand on it....


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I changed the dip switch settings on the fan & remote and it seems to work perfectly now, but that was also the case the day I installed the remote, so we'll see if it stays that way now :wink:

Perhaps it was a remote control a neighbor was using that was causing the problem....we'll see...


----------

